# help - keep pulling the shots



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a walther p22 and i am left handed
i pull the shots off to the right
a friend pulled the shots off to the left
I got one of the dealer employees to shoot it and he pulled it off to the left as he was right handed also
we checked the laser aim point and it is right on.
so i am wondering if the gun is so small that my index finger is not on the correct position on the trigger
no matter how hard I concentrate the shots are pulled
help


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just some pointers from a fellow shooter: You should use the pad of the finger and not the first joint to pull the trigger. Gently increase pressure on the trigger until the gun goes off, don't snap the trigger. Do not increase or tighten the grip as you pull the trigger. On a two handed hold the pressure should be about equal with both hands. If you can dry fire the gun watch the sights for movement when you pull the trigger and try to figure out what you are doing to cause the movement.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd bet that your shots are going not only to the right, but also somewhat low.
If I'm correct, then *gmaske* is on the right track. As you pull the trigger, you're pushing the gun to the right and downward with your trigger finger. That's a very normal thing, and it's similar to why the right-handed store clerk was pushing his shots to the left and down.
Instead, you need to press (not _pull_) the pistol's trigger straight to the rear. Further, you want to keep any part of your trigger finger from touching the pistol at any point except the trigger's face. Further still, you want to use your other fingers to grip the pistol very firmly and securely.
It's a bit of a trick, to use some fingers to grip fairly tightly while one finger alone is loose and moving gently. It takes practice.
Dry fire practice is free of charge, and allows you lots of leisure time to observe and correct this bad habit before it ruins your shooting enjoyment.
Let us know how you do.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

best thing that helped me was to let the trigger "surprise me"... I just get sighted up, slowly start pulling on the trigger while keeping on target, and let the gun go off without knowing when, you can't jerk it or pull it if you don't know when it's going off. the only downside is that this doesn't work so well if you have to draw and shoot quickly, for that you'll have to practice over and again (like put two targets up, shoot one, then the other, and go back and forth at 1 round a second or so, this helps you aim quickly and get used to the recoil) practice makes perfect!


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely sounds like "trigger control". The #1 thing to firing a handgun accurately is trigger control.....and it's the hardest to master. Heed the advice given. Dry fire and watch that front sight closely when the gun goes click.....it shouldn't move. Concentrate on the front sight and the trigger at the range I think the results will surprise you.....as skyfire said control the trigger so that it's a surprise when the gun goes bang. 

P.S. Don't forget to check the specs on your gun in regards to dry firing.....most 22's can NOT be dry fired without using "snap caps" or empty brass in the chamber.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Greetings.
These guys have nailed it. Definately work on your trigger control. Press that baby strait back. Practice, practice, practice.
Take care


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

this has helped me too. i was COMPLETELY missing a fairly large target at 15 yards or so until i slowed it down some. Im going to keep practicing till i am alot more consistent


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

It's a very small gun, and putting too much finger on the trigger is easy to do. Dry firing always helps. Make sure the thumb safety is engaged.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

One other possiblity is your pinky hanging off the end of the grip? This could cause you to move your hand when firing, just a thought to look at.


----------

